# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  18928 lagonisi αναζητηση bb link για διασυνδεση αποκομενων περιοχων

## mikemtb

υπαρχει οπτικη με αιγινα 30 χλμ, με μεθανα 50 χλμ, και με υμηττο 20 χλμ
αν χρειαστει, υπαρχει και διαθεσιμος εξοπλισμος...

----------


## mikemtb

Σε εξελιξη σχεδιασμος και εγκατασταση κομβου στο πανειο ορος. θα συνδεθει με βρηλισσια, αγια μαρινα, και ΑΝ βρεθει καποιος απο βουλα...

----------


## ydin

- ακυρο -

----------


## mikemtb

> - ακυρο -


ημιανάς!!!

----------


## rameen

Έχω ελεύθερο inf και απ'ότι βλέπω καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί..???

----------


## mikemtb

> Έχω ελεύθερο inf και απ'ότι βλέπω καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί..???


Καλημερα! εχεις κανει καταχωριση στο www.wind.awmn.net? 
Στειλε μου τον αριθμο του κομβου σου, και ευχαριστως να το δουμε  ::

----------


## akakios

Μήπως κατα τυχη...... ειναι bot?  :Confused:

----------


## mikemtb

> Μήπως κατα τυχη...... ειναι bot?


Θα δειξει!!
λες να την πατησα τοσο ευκολα

----------

